# Picture thread for Winter Reaper 2016



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we have more packages on. the way!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

remember to post your pictures here!


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

I came home today and found that this awesome card came from my reaper!







I also completed an item to send:






it's a little fiji mermaid I made, the pic isn't that great. The hand of glory is nearly done. The things Mrs. McBernes ordered came in the mail also. So it looks like things are all nearly complete. My dear victim will likely be receiving a series of boxes. I'm going to say ahead of time that I will get things in the mail as soon as I can, but they are calling for crappy weather here in NC over the next couple of days or so. I have been having a lot of fun with this reaper. I almost skipped this one. I'm glad I didn't! In the words of the doctor cenobite from the second or third Hellraiser movie ," And to think..I hesitated."


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Wow, it's been a productive evening here. The Hand of Glory is now complete! The main projects I wanted to get done are finished. No pics for the hand of glory though. I want my victim to be the first to see it. I got a kick out of making it. It looks just like I wanted it too.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Can't wait to see more pics


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Hmm... a mysterious address! But wait, there's a postmark and it's not from a state that I recognize most of you being from. Of course dear reaper you could have been sly and had it mailed from a different location. With this clue, I have eliminated several of you as being my reaper!  









My reaper thinks ahead! How come I never think to pick up an extra Halloween card or two? 









Eek! My reaper knows I'm weird and is watching me too! I've never been so excited to know I'm being watched! 

Thank you dear reaper and sorry it took so long to get the pictures up. Your card arrived at just the right time to cheer me up!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

The gift to my reapee should arrive to them tomorrow!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I received a teaser today and O.M.Great.Pumpkins!!! It is wonderful!!  Thank-you so very much to my Secret Winter Reaper!
I received a cute little hand made/painted box with a 'Once Upon a Time' charm on the top, open it up and there is a gorgeous Victorian/Gothic style choker in my fave colors (black and purple). On the inside of the box is a raven with spanned out wing (reminded me of Horus a bit ), a very creative card with a poem and chocolate!!!! I am over the moon with it  
Front of the card













Inside of Card






Back of card


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Fantastic teaser. Love, love that box.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

beautiful necklace! !!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

oh great teaser


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

I've been reaped! Soo many cute things! OMG ? Thank you Thank you ! I can't wait for crabfest this year! Jacey you knocked it out of the park for me ❤


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Very cool things for the crab fest, celipops.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Very cool items you got celipops


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Great looking reaps! I've gotten all the projects done for my victim, and all the things Mrs. McBernes ordered has arrived. I spent a couple of the last few days miserable sick, so I'm behind where I wanted to be in mailing things off. But I'm more or less recovered and should be sending things out soon.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Very cool.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

great reap! !!love the fish!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Awesome reaps everyone!


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear victim .. you should be receiving 1 of 2 packages soon. The second and final box will be mailed out tomorrow .


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Packages on the way!! Yay, I can't wait.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Great stuff so far, keep the pictures coming!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

We will be posting pics soon ! I'm going to take the pics but get darksnowflakeelsa to post them, she's never done that before so I am going to teach her how, We got a great reaper box today, really cute stuff.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Hope to have our box out on Monday.... hope my poor victim likes it.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Pumpkin5 wanted me to let every one know she has been reaped, but the internet is down at her house. so will get pictures up as soon as possible, she only has her phone!


----------



## darksnowflakeelsa (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks to my fantastic reaper for the fun box we got today !! We got 3 great signs, 2 for Halloween and one for St Patty's day. my mom took the pics and they are sort of dark. the first is a great Halloween sign, you can hang it or it sits on a table or shelf. It's my favorite.








and then a cute Pumpkin ! his little eyes light up different colors.









and my mom really likes this shamrock, she already put it on her hutch with a shamrock plant ! It's really cute and goes great with our St Patty stuff !









Thanks again Reaper !


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love the signs! My favorite is the St. Pat's one. It looks great with the clover plant!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

I've been REAPED! What a fantastic box of Halloween delights! I was so thrilled with all the wonderful treasures that I received. 








As you can see, the majority of the box was taken up by this wonderful, giant skull! (it's HUGE) I've never seen one like it and it is just fantastic! Such detail and wonderfully made, I have so many ideas how to incorporate into my haunt. As you can see, there are two little frogs inside the skull eyes, that are perfect for perching on a tombstone base. A great bottle that looks like it could belong to a conjuring witch, or a vindictive sorcerer, bent on no good.  There is a big bottle of RIT whitener which will be perfect for getting my boxes and boxes of cheesecloth ready for future ghosts that I have to make. (YAY) A bunch of Creepy Cloth for all my haunting needs, and just recently I like to add it to my tombstones. It gives a great texture and adds interest to a normally flat piece of foam. A couple of things for baking include two cookie cutters, a ghost and a witch's hat and a lovely orange kitchen towel that should magically clean up any messes that I make. 


































I didn't have a note to indicate who my wonderful Reaper is, but please know that I LOVE the box that you put together for me. The odd thing is my teaser gift had one address on the box, and the one that came on Friday had a different address.....I'm perplexed, yet delighted.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

What great reaps love the skull


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> What great reaps love the skull


 Thanks Saki, it is a great skull! I'm tickled pink!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

That skull is fantastic!! Wow, it is huge.


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Pumpkin5 said:


> I've been REAPED! What a fantastic box of Halloween delights! I was so thrilled with all the wonderful treasures that I received.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!! That skull is fantastic  The bottle is very unique as well.

Great job to your Reaper!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

darksnowflakeelsa said:


> Thanks to my fantastic reaper for the fun box we got today !! We got 3 great signs, 2 for Halloween and one for St Patty's day. my mom took the pics and they are sort of dark. the first is a great Halloween sign, you can hang it or it sits on a table or shelf. It's my favorite.
> View attachment 274271
> 
> 
> ...


These signs are so cute! I like the Happy Halloween one but also think the St. Patrick's Day one is very cute as well. 

Nice reap!!


----------



## StormyNightDesigns (Nov 18, 2015)

Sorry all , I got this a few days ago but I am new so wasn't sure where to post this, I posted in the sign up thread.


----------



## StormyNightDesigns (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks sister! [emoji57] booswife


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

I received ANOTHER box of goodies from my AMAZING Reaper, Always Wicked! Thank you so much Always Wicked, you were just the best Reaper! I loved everything and there was so much in my two boxes! WOW! 
There is a tombstone kit that actually has three tombstones inside that will definitely find a place in my cemetery! A really cute witch's hat that will come in handy this Halloween. Also a selection of slithery snakes and creepy spiders that I'll use in the graveyard or either incorporate them into tombstones. There is a really cool wall graphic with black spiders that will add a little bit of "Eeeek!" into my week!

















There is also the coolest desktop Halloween Countdown calendar. I will definitely use it this year at the shop, the blocks are all super unique!

And there was a super cute Bull Dog statue in the box as well....








But I think he had a shipping accident on the way to me, but I will do my best to get him glued back together. 
I definitely want to send out a big thank you to Always Wicked to the two very generous boxes of Halloween goodies that she sent to me! You made my Victim experience just so wonderful! Thank you ever so much!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome things in package two! I love that countdown thing. I was reaped and will get photos up later. Just finish dinner after a day that started at 4:30 am this morn.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

so far some nice things... got nothing to show yet for ourselves.... BUT our package is on it way or at least it's been handed off to the postal service... hope our victim likes it.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh such great goodies can't wait to.see more pics


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm hate the dog was broken.. . i thought you paint him up to be menacing to go to in your graveyard also.. just my thoughts.. i thought those tombstones were really cool.. .. so glad you liked everything .. happy haunting !!!!


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

I was hoping to send this stuff away in batches. Alas, time has caught up with me and they will all three go to the post office Tuesday. Get ready victim! YOur treats are soon on the way!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wooo hoooo I was reaped!! I was reaped today by beautiful nightmare. It was such a busy and stressful day and this came at a perfect time. My day started at 4:30 a.m. this morning as we got up to go to Jim's upper GI procedure. They found he has a huge ulcer that has been causing his pain. Fortunately the doc cauterized it and now it has to heal. It was likely caused by all the Excedrin Migraine, ibuprofen and Aleve that he has been taking while they were trying to get his cluster migraines under controll. He was told to stay away from drinking Coke, spicy foods and NOT to take any of the above meds. Then I had to see the cardiologist to get clearance for my surgery to replace my knee replacement on the 14th. I have not seen him in the past several years. I have avoided him like the plague because he always finds something or thinks he does. I have these weird symptoms that have caused two different cardiologists do heart caths on me thinking that I have a blockage. Each time everything is okay. We have done every imaginable test over and over and still I keep doing these weird things that set off alarms for all of them and they find NOTHING. So, I have decided to boycott and stay away. Except that I had to have his clearance for the knee replacement replacement and he would not clear me without seeing me. I was so scared that he would find something again. Numerous tests later today I was given the okay and things faxed to the surgeon. Yay!!!! Then I followed up on bloodwork from my rheumatologist that shows I have an infection and we have to find out what is going on and more importantly get it medicated and over. I ran all day long!!! So coming in briefly to check on Jim, I was excited to find my SR gift propped up at the door.I opened it and love everything. I was in a hurry and didn't investigate enough. I could hear clinking and it sounded like broken glass, but when I opened it it seemed okay and I thought it was a metal chain on the light. However, tonight when I got it out of the box to take pictures I realized that it is broken. I am so sad. It is a beautiful candle lantern. Here are some picture of it and my gorgeous book of Spells. I love love love it! I also got this beautiful decorated box with a signature rose on the front--in honor of my reaper's name. Inside the box was a velvet bag and a witch pendant that is cool. I also got several packages of creepy cloth that I really needed. I was looking for some recently and it was all packed up. lol Thank you so much Angela. It is all super fantastic. I am sorry that you have been marooned indoors due to weather and couldn't do more crafting due to all the kids being home. However, your box is wonderful and the other items are wonderful and I will even find a way to use the lantern. I can turn the broken place to the back and it wont show. I just have to be very careful so no one gets cut. I may add some of that wide clear tape to add some protection. I will have Jim look at it when he feels better. Thank you!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I just posted info about my crazy* ONE ITEM ONLY Secret Reaper. Deadline is next Monday, Feb. 29* for sign-ups. So leap on in and join the zany fun. This is a fast sign-up and fast deadline to complete.* Shipping deadline is March 17* on St. Patrick's Day. Come and join the fun, but be sure to read and follow the rules. *ONE ITEM* only and no more than $17 spent on the item. LOL, this promises to be fun and CHALLENGING.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> I received ANOTHER box of goodies from my AMAZING Reaper, Always Wicked! Thank you so much Always Wicked, you were just the best Reaper! I loved everything and there was so much in my two boxes! WOW!
> There is a tombstone kit that actually has three tombstones inside that will definitely find a place in my cemetery! A really cute witch's hat that will come in handy this Halloween. Also a selection of slithery snakes and creepy spiders that I'll use in the graveyard or either incorporate them into tombstones. There is a really cool wall graphic with black spiders that will add a little bit of "Eeeek!" into my week!
> 
> 
> ...


oh more great stuff cool reap


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

lots of pics will be poping up yaaa


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Wooo hoooo I was reaped!! I was reaped today by beautiful nightmare. It was such a busy and stressful day and this came at a perfect time. My day started at 4:30 a.m. this morning as we got up to go to Jim's upper GI procedure. They found he has a huge ulcer that has been causing his pain. Fortunately the doc cauterized it and now it has to heal. It was likely caused by all the Excedrin Migraine, ibuprofen and Aleve that he has been taking while they were trying to get his cluster migraines under controll. He was told to stay away from drinking Coke, spicy foods and NOT to take any of the above meds. Then I had to see the cardiologist to get clearance for my surgery to replace my knee replacement on the 14th. I have not seen him in the past several years. I have avoided him like the plague because he always finds something or thinks he does. I have these weird symptoms that have caused two different cardiologists do heart caths on me thinking that I have a blockage. Each time everything is okay. We have done every imaginable test over and over and still I keep doing these weird things that set off alarms for all of them and they find NOTHING. So, I have decided to boycott and stay away. Except that I had to have his clearance for the knee replacement replacement and he would not clear me without seeing me. I was so scared that he would find something again. Numerous tests later today I was given the okay and things faxed to the surgeon. Yay!!!! Then I followed up on bloodwork from my rheumatologist that shows I have an infection and we have to find out what is going on and more importantly get it medicated and over. I ran all day long!!! So coming in briefly to check on Jim, I was excited to find my SR gift propped up at the door.I opened it and love everything. I was in a hurry and didn't investigate enough. I could hear clinking and it sounded like broken glass, but when I opened it it seemed okay and I thought it was a metal chain on the light. However, tonight when I got it out of the box to take pictures I realized that it is broken. I am so sad. It is a beautiful candle lantern. Here are some picture of it and my gorgeous book of Spells. I love love love it! I also got this beautiful decorated box with a signature rose on the front--in honor of my reaper's name. Inside the box was a velvet bag and a witch pendant that is cool. I also got several packages of creepy cloth that I really needed. I was looking for some recently and it was all packed up. lol Thank you so much Angela. It is all super fantastic. I am sorry that you have been marooned indoors due to weather and couldn't do more crafting due to all the kids being home. However, your box is wonderful and the other items are wonderful and I will even find a way to use the lantern. I can turn the broken place to the back and it wont show. I just have to be very careful so no one gets cut. I may add some of that wide clear tape to add some protection. I will have Jim look at it when he feels better. Thank you!!!
> View attachment 274342
> View attachment 274343
> 
> ...


another nice reap


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

printersdevil said:


> Wooo hoooo I was reaped!! I was reaped today by beautiful nightmare. It was such a busy and stressful day and this came at a perfect time. My day started at 4:30 a.m. this morning as we got up to go to Jim's upper GI procedure. They found he has a huge ulcer that has been causing his pain. Fortunately the doc cauterized it and now it has to heal. It was likely caused by all the Excedrin Migraine, ibuprofen and Aleve that he has been taking while they were trying to get his cluster migraines under controll. He was told to stay away from drinking Coke, spicy foods and NOT to take any of the above meds. Then I had to see the cardiologist to get clearance for my surgery to replace my knee replacement on the 14th. I have not seen him in the past several years. I have avoided him like the plague because he always finds something or thinks he does. I have these weird symptoms that have caused two different cardiologists do heart caths on me thinking that I have a blockage. Each time everything is okay. We have done every imaginable test over and over and still I keep doing these weird things that set off alarms for all of them and they find NOTHING. So, I have decided to boycott and stay away. Except that I had to have his clearance for the knee replacement replacement and he would not clear me without seeing me. I was so scared that he would find something again. Numerous tests later today I was given the okay and things faxed to the surgeon. Yay!!!! Then I followed up on bloodwork from my rheumatologist that shows I have an infection and we have to find out what is going on and more importantly get it medicated and over. I ran all day long!!! So coming in briefly to check on Jim, I was excited to find my SR gift propped up at the door.I opened it and love everything. I was in a hurry and didn't investigate enough. I could hear clinking and it sounded like broken glass, but when I opened it it seemed okay and I thought it was a metal chain on the light. However, tonight when I got it out of the box to take pictures I realized that it is broken. I am so sad. It is a beautiful candle lantern. Here are some picture of it and my gorgeous book of Spells. I love love love it! I also got this beautiful decorated box with a signature rose on the front--in honor of my reaper's name. Inside the box was a velvet bag and a witch pendant that is cool. I also got several packages of creepy cloth that I really needed. I was looking for some recently and it was all packed up. lol Thank you so much Angela. It is all super fantastic. I am sorry that you have been marooned indoors due to weather and couldn't do more crafting due to all the kids being home. However, your box is wonderful and the other items are wonderful and I will even find a way to use the lantern. I can turn the broken place to the back and it wont show. I just have to be very careful so no one gets cut. I may add some of that wide clear tape to add some protection. I will have Jim look at it when he feels better. Thank you!!!
> View attachment 274342
> View attachment 274343
> 
> ...


Another wonderful reap! I am sorry about the lantern but it is still very pretty 
The box ... THAT is gorgeous!!
Loving the photos!!!


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Alrighty victim! Your boxes got to the post office this afternoon early. So on or about Thursday somebody is getting some goodies!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Can't wait to see more pics


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Someone get reaped we want to see pics lol


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I was reaped! !!!wowsa!!!!!! love it....will post pictures soon!


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

I was reaped! Pics coming up!


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Thank you SO MUCH Stormynightdesigns!!!! Everything was incredibly awesome! Here are pics so everyone else can see the awesomeness.







Here are some individual pics:


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

So I put the plaque here, I even moved some of my hat collection:







The bottles are snug next to the zombie gnome from another reap:







The head, which is seriously creepy, went here at my craft table for inspiration







Our daughter claimed the Cthulu plush and box, showing her impeccable taste.
The book is in safe keeping, since our daughter has crayons stashed everywhere lol.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Thank you again for the incredible gifts!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I was reaped, I think! ? Lol!! I received a wonderful gift today ... no note saying who it was from but an address in NJ ... ???

It is gorgeous too!!! Thank-you so very much!!!


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

Love that fairy lantern (?) that is awesome :-D


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great stuff everyone


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great teasers and reaps, so far, everyone! 

Celipops, I LOVE those two St. Patrick's Day signs you got!!! (I wonder where they are from...or if they are homemade...?)
darksnowflakeelsa, I also love your Happy Halloween sign and the shamrock sign!! 
Pumpkin5, awesome skull!!
printersdevil, I adore the spell book and the witch pendant!
Mcberns, that octopus on the jar is fantastic! Love the adorable plush, too!
Miss Hallows Eve, that fairy lantern is lovely!

I can't wait to see more of all your pics!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, great things everyone!!! Love love love the fairy lantern and OMG on all the bottles. That is some talented person. I hear he even almost sent part of his hand!
lol


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow everyone, some nice gifts.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Love everyone's things!!!!


----------



## StormyNightDesigns (Nov 18, 2015)

McBernes said:


> Thank you SO MUCH Stormynightdesigns!!!! Everything was incredibly awesome! Here are pics so everyone else can see the awesomeness.
> View attachment 274454
> 
> Here are some individual pics:
> ...


Wow, I was just telling booswife02 that you will get your box tomorrow but I guess it was a day early haha! Awesome, so glad you liked everything! Also, it wasn't all me that put everything together. Booswife02 made the awesome bottles and candle holder!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

That is some sister you have Stormy! It is cool to have a family of Haunters!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

All these great reaps I am excited to see what my Reaper has in store for me


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I was reaped and without a note on who my excellent reaper was! I do have to say that it was one well packed gift and my monsters enjoyed playing with the bubble wrap for at least an hour! Which gave me a much needed break on a snow day!

First I saw this darling pop collectible Adipose from Doctor Who. I love him! Our bathroom is decorated in Doctor Who so he is already lovingly displayed on the shelf in there!








Then I saw several bubble wrapped packages which I passed off the bubble wrap to the giggling monsters as I opened them! lol. I found all these beauties:







Cheerful sign to brighten the house love it!

And some of the coolest potion bottles
I've ever seen! I love werewolves they're my favorite monster. And the teeth look so real!





























To be continued...


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

Oh I love the Adipose. I have the 10th Doctor and Rose and the 4th Doctor with jelly babies. I keep looking at the Adipose but I haven't gotten one yet.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

My awesome real continued

The girls can't wait to use these new PINK sprinkles and they are helping me eat candy!








And these cool ornaments for my Halloween tree which I think will be one of my new projects to do this year I want to make a full size tree








And pumpkin seeds! I so can't wait till planting season!








And my favorite piece is this heavy wooden box with this sugar skull design carved into
It! I have my bedroom done with sugar skulls. It is awesome in person!















I think that is everything! I absolutely love it all! Thank you Reaper!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great reap, beautifulnightmare! I really love the Halloween ornaments and pumpkin seeds to grow are always awesome!  (...those teeth look real!)


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Beautifulnightmare !! If you see this don't read my private messages to you !! lol Sounds strange but I wrote asking you a few things and then I realized what happened....it looks like you only got one of the 2 boxes today. So hopefully you read this before you go to your messages. I don't want you to see whats in the box before you get it. Ignore my PM's lol What caught my attention were the pink sprinkles, they seemed so random and they do have a purpose ! lol It took my daughter to remind me we sent in two boxes.

By the way, the werewolf seems to be missing a claw? maybe he tried to claw out in transit


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm trying so hard to post the pics from darksnowflakeelsas reap today but I'm having trouble , I took them on my phone and I can't seem to get them to send to my comp. working on it. will retake them if I have to.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

OMG i received the first box of 4 thank you so much reaper you are right first i loved the poem haha you were so right i was ohhh ahhh holy **** and om my gosh 
thank you so very much  
thank you for thinking of my little girl ommg she loves the goodies 









next i pull out this very cool nbc bag i love it 









which had a super soft nbc blanket which i love 









then warped inside the blanket omg i have always wanted one of these it is so amazing thank you a witch ball 


















thank you so very much i can not believe there is more to come you are a amazing reaper and totally made me and akitas day


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

Thank you to my very sweet tooth reaper.  .. I can't wait to see what else you have in store for me... the seeds are perfect for our garden .. the marigolds will be planted right beside the tomatoes  can't say enough about the pumpkins and gourds ..LOVE !!!! .. those solar lights will come in handy lighting the path for TOTS .. and the CANDY .. well Reese are the hubs fave so he probably just became your biggest fan. The lucky charm will get painted by our nephew this weekend. ( he is totally cute)..


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

I will post pics n a bit 

i am having some technical difficulty loading pics..


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Love the witch ball, Saki, and happy to see your puppy got treats, too! Great reap!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

beautifulnightmare, you got some great goodies. I love the Day of the Dead box and the ornaments. Cool things!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Beautifulnightmare !! If you see this don't read my private messages to you !! lol Sounds strange but I wrote asking you a few things and then I realized what happened....it looks like you only got one of the 2 boxes today. So hopefully you read this before you go to your messages. I don't want you to see whats in the box before you get it. Ignore my PM's lol What caught my attention were the pink sprinkles, they seemed so random and they do have a purpose ! lol It took my daughter to remind me we sent in two boxes.
> 
> By the way, the werewolf seems to be missing a claw? maybe he tried to claw out in transit


I can not believe I get a second box! I am blown away. I will be stalking my porch lol. I will wait to read the messages thanks!


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Lol, thanks to Booswife too!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Beautiful Nightmare what a wonderful reaping! 
Saki I am super happy your sweetie got some treats and I adore that witch ball and blanket!!!! Wonderful Reapings everyone!!!

And you are most welcome McBernes!


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

Looks like it will tomorrow or sunday before i can post pics.. will have to take them with my camera instead of using my phone .. my phone is not behaving. sorry to my reaper..


----------



## StormyNightDesigns (Nov 18, 2015)

Think I may have gotten reaped yesterday?!?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Some very cool stuff received. Saki, you baby looks very happy to have been included. Love the Witch Ball!!!

StormyNightDesigns, I laughed out loud at the restroom sign changed to Rest in Pieces!!!


----------



## StormyNightDesigns (Nov 18, 2015)

I know haha!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Stormy Night I love the zombie signs who is your Reaper?? Is it a secret  the chain is really neat also


----------



## StormyNightDesigns (Nov 18, 2015)

Not sure, was left unknown! Who are you!!!?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hahaha...awesome zombie signs, StormyNightDesigns!
Oh, and is that little crochet item one of those skull patterns? It looks like it, but hard to see in this pic clearly.


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Such great reaps!!! I LOVE the Day of the Dead box and the Halloween wooden ornaments. The NMBC items .... always a fave of mine too  I think the witch ball is gorgeous! Laughed at the zombie restroom sign  The werewolf jar was amazing too. So much to look at and be envious of!

Just blown away (again) at the artistic talent here and the way people give from the heart. Really can restore your faith in people.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Dear reaper this weekend I will be picking up a hook so I can hang witch ball in my kitchen window. Thank you again


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Hubby just brought in the mail and my reaper is a sly one!  No package but a letter post-marked from a different state than the card I received earlier. Hmm...and to think I had eliminated my reaper from the list of suspects!  I started to open the letter but the flap says "Spoiler Alert" and I don't want to ruin the surprise. So I now know who my reaper is and I'm very, very excited but I'm not going to spill the beans just yet.


----------



## StormyNightDesigns (Nov 18, 2015)

Still don't know who mine is haha but thanks so much!!!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

beautifulnightmare said:


> I can not believe I get a second box! I am blown away. I will be stalking my porch lol. I will wait to read the messages thanks!


Hopefully it will be there soon ! Sorry for the confusion. Did you look in the paper and box the werewolf lid was wrapped in to see if the claw was in there? maybe you can glue it back on.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i was reaped again with box 2 
wow my dear reaper thank you so very much the items you sent that you love have totally made my day when i needed it bad. i am so excited to try it all i can not thank you enough for everything your the best. This was so special that you sent me these thing  

now for the goodies 









is this guy not the coolest ever haha 









then i find 








first item i open is omg these softest ever nbc footies 








next is the skelletion forg i love him 








then the best glue ever whoot 









and omg the most amazing brachlet thank you so much i wanted one for a long time now i have one yaaa


















so yummy to eat









some cool lip blam i love it all ready tried it 









i am really excited to try this omg so cool 









there is more


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok more these lights look amazing i can not wait to creat something with them 









and how did you know i needed help in this area can not wait to try this 









i love skulls and love this opener 









and these smell so good thank you 









and who dose not love choc yummmy









here is everything together again this was so special thank you so very much


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i was reaped again lol thank you omg you have so spoiled me and i am so thankful you are the best 



















then how cool is this for my mad hatter party in 2017 haha i love it. 









next 









omg you are so right who dose not always need these thank you 









and then a set of paint omg always need these too  









this very cool book thank you 









everything together from box 3 omg thank you so very much i can not believe you have one more coming . 
from the bottom of my heart thank you i love everything


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

amazing reaper gifts Saki! !!


I took pictures on my phone and can't get them to work....need my son to find a memory card that I can use with the computer and the small one in my phone.....he needs to locate it for me which could be a challenge.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, great items saki. You gots some wonderful things and still a box to go. Whoot!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's more from my reaper! I got another box today!
Goodies for the kids













Bunny cookie pan which goes with the sprinkles. And the girls and I picked up the stuff and made them today! And Halloween dish towels perfect for my witch kitchen theme







Here's the cookies we made







Pretty sign







Pretty bird
I already have the bird and the sunshine sign up by the tv!







This mermaid which is perfect since I am in the process of redoing the upstairs bath in a mermaid theme!







And last but not least these amazing box of
Chrystals and wand for my witch display in my kitchen. I love them!






















Again I am just blown away by your thoughtfulness and generosity reaper! I love each and every item and will treasure them!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

bethene said:


> amazing reaper gifts Saki! !!
> 
> 
> I took pictures on my phone and can't get them to work....need my son to find a memory card that I can use with the computer and the small one in my phone.....he needs to locate it for me which could be a challenge.


I have one of those extra cards. If you need it let me know and I'll send it your way.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

beautifulnightmare, what great goodies for the kids. I know they must have been excited. I believe you deserve a special medal for all the snow days and being cooped up with all them inside. I remember those days and I just had two at home. Nice to have some fun treat to make and eat. I love the crystal box, crystals and wand. I want some crystals but really don't know a thing about them . Those are so pretty. 

Last year when we took my granddaughter to Kansas to meet her other grand half way we stopped at a trucks stop/big convenience store and they had lots and lots of pretty crystals and rocks. I wish I would have bought some. I need to look for some. In fact, I bet the Raven's Nest downtown has some. I just bought a smudge stick and a few things there recently. I will have to check it out. Nice Reap. Do you know who it is from yet? It seems that several have not revealed their names yet.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

That Gas mask!!!!!


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Kinda feeling nervous...I hope my victim received their boxes! So tempted to message them...must resist urge....must be patient...lol If the USPS goofed up I will be SO upset.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

My wife just checked on the boxes for our victim and all three say delivered! Awesome!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yay, more pictures coming!! Can't wait to see them.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Beautiful Nightmare I love the gems/crystals. Saki fantastic stuff there. I'm sure stormy Nights is slobbering over the gas mask haha....great stuff guys!!!


----------



## StormyNightDesigns (Nov 18, 2015)

Um that gas mask would go on my wall haha.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I decided to give that myusps.com site a try again this morning and I have a package at the PO. I called and they said there was no way it would fit in my mailbox so I have an hour to get dressed and get there! 

Looks like I'll be taking pictures today!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Wow, there is so much to see! So much great stuff guys, this has been a really fun reap. I hope all the packages get delivered by next week. How many were in this Secret Reaper? I've lost track.....


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Omg reaper you were not kidding the hair oil is amazing and my eyes look fabulous thank you my special reaper xoxo


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I do believe darksnowflakeselsa and disembodied voice are my reaper. Am I right?

Yes I just remembered I got a message and checked it and it was from them! I am so honored to be reaped by darksnowflakeselsa 
Please tell her we absolutely love everything and the kids loved their gifts very much! Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

We got Reaped !! We received the last two boxes today and are over the moon. We got some fun fun stuff. I still have to put up pics from the things we got the other day. I finally got them to send from my phone ( took forever and sending over and over...crazy) I found my regular camera today to take pics of todays items so it will be easier for me to post ( charging batteries now). Will post pics soon ! Thank you soooo much Reaper!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Just wanted to take a minute and say that I am ecstatic over what my reaper sent! Still sorting, taking pictures and dealing with the cat who's taken a liking to one of my gifts and run off with it.  Little one says it's lunch time so I hope to have pictures up by this evening.


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

More great reapings!! I am so enjoying the photos  I think the reaps from the Winter Reaper are larger than from the Christmas one. This community is so wonderful <3

I have NO idea how to get photos from my phone to my computer so when I take them with my phone, I upload to my Facebook then save the images to my computer that way. Seems like the long way around for some but only takes a couple of minutes actually. Once done, I usually delete them from Facebook. Lol!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yay, more goodies to look forward to seeing.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Hello Secret Reapers and potential victims!!! Remember the zany *ONE ITEM Secret Reaper *exchange with the fast turn around time and $17 limit is *signing up through Monday, Feb. 29*. So leap into this with us. We have 7 signed up and four more committed by haven't sent their info to me yet, so they are sitting on the fence still.

Names will be out early Tuesday morning and the shipping deadline for the ONE ITEM exchange with a price cap of $17 will be on St. Pat's Day, March 17. This way the packages should arrive in time for Easter, March 27.

Some of us have an extensive stash of items that we have found or made cheap and sometimes go overboard on the bigger Secret Reapers but this one is meant to be fast, exact and ONLY ONE ITEM!!!! No exceptions!

If you are joining, PM me your name, mailing address and a list of items that you could use. This can be the long detailed lists that most of us have that includes our wish lists, themes or other things to help your SR get to know your wants. Truly the more info that your SR has the better they can find that ONE perfect item for this exchange. If you prefer an Easter item instead of Halloween, let your Reaper know. Easter is on March 27 this year so it would be cutting it close if they mail right at the deadline. Remember this is for ONE ITEM ONLY.

Shipping deadline will be Thursday, March 17--St. Patrick's Day. Easy to remember---right? Don't mess around and make the Leprechaun mad by not meeting the deadline. He will make sure that you never find that pot of gold.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ok, finally I fixed my picture issues. I want to thank my Reaper Bethene from the bottom of my heart. You did an amazing job and darksnowflakeelsa loves everthing so much. She can't stop talking about the unicorn and dragon lol. I know these reaper gifts may seem a little unusual but trust me they are perfect !! So we got 6 different boxes , the first we got the 3 great signs I posted pictures of a few days ago, we love them and the shamrock is in use as we speak.
Then we got 2 more boxes. they contained some Frozen stuff for darksnowflake, a cute case with crayons and gel pens inside and some activity books ,plus 2 doodle pads that are like adult coloring books ! Then we got another box with the cutest fairy garden supplies, a really lovely "tea pot" fairy house , two little gnomes playing and the cutest table and chair with mini tea set on top !! Love love love them ! Then as if that wasn't enough, we got two more boxes today !! One had the nicest Vampire bottle, decorated with red and black feathers , a crow skull , jewels and it lights up with red lights ! darksnowflake already plugged it up in her room. The last box had two pretty gifts bags filled with stuff for me and darksnowflake. Mine had some adult coloring books, some fuzzy socks, some super cute holiday towels for easter and st pattys day, Candy !!! lots of candy, a little monogrammed note pad , and some mini brooms for my miniature stash, and a sweet little springtime bird. Darksnowflakes also had some adult coloring books, fuzzy socks, a pen with her name on it, the coolest ice blue dragon ! ! ( she loves it) a dragon egg that matches him in color ( it looks handmade !) , some mini food and a stuffed unicorn and stuffed chick ! and of course more candy !! The pictures do not do the little fairy garden stuff justice, the are so cute and bright and colorful, the tea house is detailed and has little flowers and the door and windows are open. I'm going to find a way to put a light in it. We have decided to make an indoor garden using them. I will post pics when we get it set up. Thanks again bethene, you really out did yourself.


----------



## darksnowflakeelsa (Jan 1, 2016)

I wanted to thank our fabulous reaper bethene for making my first reaper so special. I loved everything you sent, it was perfect and exactly what I like. I now have a beautiful ice dragon to go with Elsa and the egg is so pretty, it looks like and ice dragon egg too or Game of Thrones. I have been wanting a unicorn so she is one of my favorite things you sent. I can't wait to set up the fairy garden stuff with my mom, she will post pictures once we get some plants and set it up pretty.
Thank you sooooo much !


----------



## darksnowflakeelsa (Jan 1, 2016)

beautifulnightmare said:


> I do believe darksnowflakeselsa and disembodied voice are my reaper. Am I right?
> 
> Yes I just remembered I got a message and checked it and it was from them! I am so honored to be reaped by darksnowflakeselsa
> Please tell her we absolutely love everything and the kids loved their gifts very much! Thank you so much!!!!!


I'm so happy you liked everything ! I picked out all the stuff myself and love that you have the little sign set up with the birdy. I picked them out to go together since the colors matched. My mom helped me with some of the stuff but I wanted to do most of it by myself. I also picked out the colors of the witches stones I thought were cool. We got those at a gem mine in pigeon forge. you were such a fun first victim !!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh such great reaps. Love seeing g what everyone is getting


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

darksnowflakeelsa...you are so welcome! I had fun making and buying things for you! !!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I made a quick trip to the PO this morning to pick up my package before closing time. I received a letter yesterday which I was just dying to open but decided to wait and read it after I opened the package. 









Ooh! Looks interesting!

I mentioned that I was planning a healer-type witch for this year and since witches are one of my reapers favorites, she sent me some witchy goodies!









First there's some gathering bags full of natural goodies! There's pine cones, acorns, pine needles, bones and wooden rune stones which will look right at home at our country witch's abode. The burlap bags will be attached to a cloth belt around my witch's waist so she'll have these items at her fingertips!









Then there's some herbs and grasses to hang from the rafters!









Some baskets of pomegranates, dragon fruit and sweet gum burrs or witches balls. Ironically the sweet gum does grow here but I never seen a burr until I visited South Carolina several years ago. As for the baskets, they're awesome! Need to go back and get a side-view picture of them too.









A close-up of the witches balls. I just love them!









There's a little hinged box with some colored candles and a leaflet about how to use them, a sage smudge stick and a pack of orange and ginger tea.









A bouquet of berries, flowers and herbs for my witch to use in her spells and a candle using twigs to keep the wax in place. 









I put a crystal ball on my list, not thinking I would ever get one. My reaper included this metal stand and...









...this natural stand also. 









There's a couple of books and a wand too! I understand booswife02 may have had something to do with the spell book. 









An awesome Witch's Ball made by Witchy Kitty! My big-baby cat ran in when I got home and was making a mess swatting acorns around when he spotted this and became infatuated with it.









I hid it inside of the pomegranate basket and got this blurry shot of him trying to get the Witch's Ball out. I know Witchy Kitty has cats too and I don't know if it was that or the feathers which attracted him to it. While I was getting the next picture he ran over and snatched the ball and ran down the hall with it. Three hours later I found where he hid it and thankfully it was unharmed! Needless to say he went back outside and the ball is now somewhere safe.  









And finally the skull mask that was peeking out from the top of the box. I already have an idea of how I'm going to use this!

If you haven't already guessed, Printersdevil was my reaper! Thank you so much! You sent things I never even thought about for my witch!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

LizzyB I love all of your witchy things!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Love all the natural witchy things ! I really like the herbs to hang. I've bought some fake plants to do this with but other than buying them , never actually tied them up and fixed them like printersdevil did. Everything looks great.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Such great ideas everyone comes up with and all the details people just into them why I love the reapers seeing everyone's creativity


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Great reap, Lizziebordon (and Printersdevil)!
You said: "You sent things I never even thought about for my witch!" That sums up one of my favorite things about the receiving part of reaps. It's really rounds out a display when you can incorporate someone else's ideas in with your own!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

OHHH love the hedge witch things... now I"m going to have to add some of those to my witches shelves. I've always hung stems of mint, sage and oregano from the curtain rod in the kitchen... guess I never really thought to hang some on my witches shelves. 

Got a minute so here's my photos. Didn't get a photo of it but we LOVE the skelly dog stamp used... just too cute and have to get us one. We were truely amazed that everything arrived in one piece since on of the boxes appeared to really have the been beat up by other boxes. 



















We love it... just so cool Frog needs to know what was used to make the candle... The drips texture are just great. We have some Hot Blood glue sticks we've used in the past but whatever this is it's even better. 










We love this... it's just too perfect for our curiosities "tent". Can't wait to make a lovely banner with our new canvas drop cloth for our new featured attraction.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

I am enjoying the winter reaper pics. Great job guys and gals.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince, I really love that hand and candle! That is awesome. Who was your Reaper? I hope they share the technique used on that. Also very nice item in the dome. Stinkerbell, would you share one of your painted dropcloths? That is something that I never thought about and I would love to see one for ideas. Nice reap!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki, more great gifts! All the paints and brushes will come in super handy, and the glitter string lights could have so many fun uses!

beautifulnightmare, I want all the "My Little Pony" stuff, lol. Love your kitchen towels/potholders/baking stuff, too!

disembodiedvoice, you got lots more fun gifts!! Love the kitchen towels and eggs!

lizzyborden, Hahahaha! Kitties can be such little thieves. Besides the feathers and the scent of my cats, I think one of the herbs inside the witch ball may have been catmint (catnip), lol, along with sage and lavender...probably smelled super good to your kitty!!  Sorry it got attacked!  Love your whole reap...witchy stuff rocks!

Stinkerbell n Frog, great reap! That hand candle is creepy-cool!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Also, we have been eating healthy, lately, and I am in withdrawals from sugar...I want all of the treats you all have received, so far, lol. Mmmmmm....


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

My reaper isn't a secret anymore it was the McBernes. The hand part of the Hand of Glory looks to be a nice paper mache but that candle, doesn't feel like either hot glue or real wax... hope it isn't really human fat... I hope they share how the candle was done. 

I've never painted a drop cloth before but I recall seeing a thread on here somewhere on how someone did it for a stain glass window. We have painted stone outlines on weed block in the past to make panels for a castle wall so it can't be too hard to figure out... just more colorful and detailed.

I knew I'd seen a thread here on how to do stain glass on a cloth found it. http://www.halloweenforum.com/blogs/terra/713-stained-glass-windows-tutorial.html

I figure using this as a base of knowledge and a little help from the web I can figure out how to paint a sideshow banner.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

at long last here are my reaper pictures, first is the wonderful porcelain dolls, which I am SO SO thrilled with!! I have great ideas! also a irish blessings plaque .. my FIL was part Irish, have always wanted one, so am thrilled with it.. a gorgeous piece of red material that I will put to good use for doll clothing,,a cute easter rabbit, a rabbit figurine that looks like it could be chocolate! it is adorable.... sorry for the fuzzy one, I will move on to the next , I re3ceived two spools of tulle, a mesh roll.. and two spools of lace.. A Irish blessing stone, I love it! A box of wild flowers. that will attract humming birds... so cool! I have just the place to them! three candle melts..the crazy head cat is a magnet! it is so adorable, as is the small kitchen witch that is also a magnet... love it! Valentine socks, and St patty's day socks ( I am wearing them right now! )a adorable little witch figurine. a solar devil and cupid bobble heads...two valentine dish towels and two st patty's day dish towels,,, little chocolate bars with kitty and puppy's on them (yummy) ... butterfly garland...a rabbit sachet, it smells so good! and a butterfly spinner.. for the lack of a better term to call it,, will be hanging it out side when the weather gets better


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

here is more .. a picture of a group of items, there is also a trio of solar tulip lights.... which will look great by my bird bath, a small cauldron. there are also kitty toys, and cat nip, which my kitties love! a close up of the little witch.. and my kitty Toby, who smelled the cat nip and was all up in the box and by the items... ( can you tell he has no tail??)
Miss Hollows Eve . thank you thank you thank you,,, I love all of it, you are so thoughtful!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great reap, Bethene! I especially love the chocolate looking rabbit figurine, St. Patrick's Day sign, kitchen witch magnet, the rabbit sachet holder (I was thinking of buying one for myself, lol) and the tulip solar lights! I love tulips!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

...and I love your kitty, Toby!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Stinkerbell, I can't wait to see what you do with the backdrop cloth.

Bethene, what a colorful and varied Reap. You got some wonderful things to craft with and dress your dolls in. I love the tulips and the kitchen towel. Your kitty is so sweet looking!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

the gifts are great. I love them. makes me itching for the big reaper


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

*trying this again*

Third try tonight to get my pics loaded ..going to do it bits n pcs.. sorry everyone


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Looks lile lots of goodies to plant. You will be enjoying those for awhile!!! Also sounds like another box is coming. Hmmmm...that means more pictures for us, too.


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

yep.. and i couldn't get the up close pics to load..  but I'm totally excited .. we have already plowed the garden .. and fertilized .. so now we wait(tick tock .. tick tock) ..


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

oh more great reaps


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

great reap always wicked....we have more snow coming tomorrow so we have a LONG time before any planting!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

AlwaysWicked, great reap! Love all the seeds...and the Reeses Eggs, lol. It's a long time before we can plant, either...sigh...


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Great Reapings everyone


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Stinkerbell n Fog Prince, We are really glad you like your treats! I had a lot of fun making the hand and the mermaid. The candle for the hand is made from a stick covered in glue sticks. We got the glue sticks from either Michaels or Hobby Lobby.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

I'll post how I did it here. If it needs to be moved to the tutorial thread ok. For the hand: I started with 2 rolled up pieces of cardboard, one was roughly 1 ande 1/2 inch diameter, the other an inch or so. I twisted up a length of 16 ( I think) gauge wire and slipped up the middle of each ccardboard roll so I could bend the cardboard in a way it would keep it'sshape. The bones of the forearm are not straight. I used clear packing tape to secure them together at each end. Then I measured a length of the same wire against my each of my fingers and thumb from the tips to theheel of the palm, doubled the length and folded the wire in half and twisted it so that it had a loop at the fingertip end. If you look at a picture of the bones of the hand and forearm you will see that at the wrist there are six or so generally cube shaped small bones. There are 5 bones that extend from that. These long bones form the palm of the hand. Each finger has 3 bones, each one slightly shorter than the rest. The thumb only has 2. Now, the long pieces of wire for the fingers were stuck into the end of the rolls of cardboard. I spread the wires out in a fan. Look at your hand and you will see that the thumb sticks out at an odd angle, the middle and ring finger are nearly paralel, and the forefinger and pinky point out at an angle. I secured them there with generous amounts of hot glue. I then bent the wires where the joints are starting where the knuckles would be. THis is were you want to pose the fingers in a grasping, beckoning, or extended way. I then used Crayola air dry clay ( it has a great soft consistency). I took a lump to form the wrist bones and modeled individual small bones, then let it dry overnight. I then molded clay around the wires to form the palm and finger bones. You don't have to be anatomically correct. Just make sure the clay is thicker at both ends than the middle. I did the palm bones first, let them dry. I then did the fingers in stages, drying as I went. The clay shouldn't be much bigger around than a sharpie marker. When you get to the fingertips it is ok to let it look a little bulbous. The air dry clay is really nice stuff to do quick work in, but it does tend to crack. If this happens do whatI did and use hot glue to seal the cracks. With the bones done and dry( it hasto be dry) I took cling wrap and wrapped it loosely arond the forearm amd palm area, pressed it to the "skeleton" with my hands and hit it with a hot air gun ( I got a good one cheap from Harbor Freight). I used smaller strips for the fingers. Don't worry about burning holes in the clingwrap or if the clay bones show through. I only did a couple or three layers. I then used dry brush technique and washes of grey greenish grey, etc. on the plastic. Be patient, it will be sloppy because of course plastic won't soak up paint. When it was painted the way I wanted I got an exacto knife and cut out the plastic in the center of the palm. I bought a small bag of driftwood sticks from Michales for the mermaid and hot glued one on end in the center of the palm. I have been using clear sticks up til now. I switched to white sticks and over a fairly long session covered the stick with the glue in such a way as it looks something like melted wax. When I hadthe candle the way I liked it I snipped off a 1/2 to 3/4 inch piece of the same guage wire I useed for the previous pieces and hot glued it in the top center ofthe candle. I then dabbed onsome black acrylic paint to make it look burned. Lastly I sprayed the hand with strong spray adhesive and dusted baby powder on it to give it a dry look. For the finishing I used a wooden disc from Michels( or Hobby Lobby-I can't remember) and candle stick holders from the same place. I hot glued the the candle stick holder to the disc, made a grey greenish wash of acrylic paint and lightly brushed it on to give it a weathered look. When it was dry I hot glued the hand to it.
We got the cool skelly dog stamp from the clearance aisle at Hobby Lobby.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Dear Victim,

The item I've been waiting for has finally arrived at the PO and will be here later today! Sooo...I'm hoping you will have more goodies by the end of the week!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

such great things people create


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

well we get 2 seasons of plantings .. we plant an early crop and then about 4 weeks later we plant for late season.. we never plant anything before good friday ( in the ground.. i will start the seeds probably on my birthday


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I was repaed again thank you so much to my reaper pumkin5 for everything i feel so blessed,

now to share omg is this wreath amazing or what 


















she also sent me this wish lantern 









and this very cool wine glass which i have to tell you i tasted this wine slush stuff at the home and garden show and omg it is amazing had to buy it i will be drinking this out of my new glass 










thank you again for everything sweetie


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

That Wreath is perfectly you Saki!!! I love it


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> That Wreath is perfectly you Saki!!! I love it


Sue did such a great job on it


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome Reap!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

How is it going for everyone? It has been quiet around here.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

some more great gifts


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Bethene, has everyone been reaped? I was thinking that someone was waiting. I know that several still don't know who sent their gifts. Come on and fess up folks. We love to know who did what......

I also seem to remember that one was in the mail and don't remember seeing photos of it yet. So share, pleassssse


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

You know I'm not sent. My Victim knows it's on it's way. I'm late.. I know.. But Wait till you see this. Second to Last TEASER mailed yesterday... I will be shipped no later than next week. Just a few final touches as they say. 
THIS IS HALLOWEEN! THIS IS HALLOWEEN! HALLOWEEN! HALLOWEEN! HALLOWEEN! HALLOWEEN!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

celipops said:


> You know I'm not sent. My Victim knows it's on it's way. I'm late.. I know.. But Wait till you see this. Second to Last TEASER mailed yesterday... I will be shipped no later than next week. Just a few final touches as they say.
> THIS IS HALLOWEEN! THIS IS HALLOWEEN! HALLOWEEN! HALLOWEEN! HALLOWEEN! HALLOWEEN!


Trust me dear celipops victim you are going to be blown away and so worth the wait. Anything that comes from celipops is amazing


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

It looks to me like nearly all the reapers came up with amazing things for their victims! Good job folks


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Celipops, you have already sent something very cool but I was thinking there were others who haven't bee reaped. Maybe I lost track. I think Lizzy sent something again recently that we haven't seen. I just was trying to make sure everyone got theirs and encourage them to share pictures. Hey, we all have been late but usually all stay on n touch with Vic. It is just that the past couple of times we seemed to have someone totally left out and I was just checking. Can't wait for the f final pics.


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

i am sweet Lizzy's victim .. i am patiently awaiting my biggest surprise.. we have been in contact. I will post pics when i receive my box of goodies.. i am already happy with items she has already sent. SOOOOO here's to more pics being posted CHEERS!!!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Saki.Girl said:


> I was repaed again thank you so much to my reaper pumkin5 for everything i feel so blessed,
> 
> now to share omg is this wreath amazing or what
> 
> ...


Once again Saki.Girl .... I LOVE your reaper gifts!!! That wreath needs to be mine  

GREAT reap!!!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Some more wonderful reaps!! I have been mia for a bit (as mentioned on another thread) and am just enjoying coming back to photos and doing the catch up  Looking forward to more photos


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Everyone's done such an amazing job with the crafts, and the reaps. I love seeing it all. Makes me want to craft some things. I have to get some thing straitened up around here first before I can do any crafting. I can't wait to see more.


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I received another great teaser from my reaper a couple of days ago. I LOVE it!! Photos will be posted later today. I have been out of it the past week with a hospital stay and just needing to take it easy now that I am home, so am slow in moving and getting things done.

My teaser is a black box decorated with a string of jingle bells, inside the box is a candy cane made from red wooden beads (like the older Christmas garland type) and a sprig of holly with a photo of Jack Skelenton and the phrase 'What is this?' It is perfect!!! Thank-you Reaper!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Always Wicked said:


> i am sweet Lizzy's victim .. i am patiently awaiting my biggest surprise.. we have been in contact. I will post pics when i receive my box of goodies.. i am already happy with items she has already sent. SOOOOO here's to more pics being posted CHEERS!!!


Always Wicked, hubby said you should get your package tomorrow! Meanwhile I'll try to find the tracking number and check to see how close it is to you.  

I also have another picture to post as Printersdevil sent a gift for my little one as well. As soon as I get some chores caught up I will get the picture up! 

I have been staying with my grandma and am home for a night to get things packed before we head to the hospital tomorrow evening. We found out this week that her throat cancer is too advanced for radiation and she will have to have her voice box removed. Right now she is scheduled for tracheotomy on Tuesday with a 4-5 day hospital stay. When she comes home, the little one and will be moving in temporarily. I won't have access to internet so I'll likely be MIA for a while.

On a more positive note, the little one went back to the cardiologist earlier in the week and is doing very well!  Her next appointment is in six months and if there's no problems, she will only have to go back yearly from that point on.


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

*I am so overjoyed..*

I was reaped today by Lizzy.. and it was one of her awesome creations.. a pumpkin minion to go along with my pumpkin patch this year !!! And a set of sketch pens to go with my machine !!!! It was so worth the wait. Thank you Lizzy for everything. I love it all


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

sorry for the pic being rotated .. sometimes my phone just doesnt cooperate .. UGH.. this guy is so awesome.. he paper mached by her ..


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

That is awesome.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Always Wicked said:


> I was reaped today by Lizzy.. and it was one of her awesome creations.. a pumpkin minion to go along with my pumpkin patch this year !!! And a set of sketch pens to go with my machine !!!! It was so worth the wait. Thank you Lizzy for everything. I love it all


Always wicked , I love that little guy !! great reap gift. How tall is he?? Lizzy do you sell these wonderful creatures? I would love one or two or a half dozen lol ! so cute


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

he is about 20 in tall.. and i love him.. he might just stay out all year to keep me straightened out


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Here are photos of my latest teaser from my Reaper. I love it!!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

There are still teasers being sent? wow!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh love the teaser


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

some great gifts


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

WATCH OUT. I'M FINALLY SHIPPED!!!!
Sorry it took so long. Hope you agree it was worth the wait.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, I thought I had been checking in here but ,I guess that ,I havent. Lizzy,, I am sorry to hear about her surgery. Prayers for all. It is wonderful that she has you. I just PMd you about the baby's little gift but I got my answer here. I just wanted to make sure ,,,Debbie shipped it. She travels a lot promoting her books and I wanted to make sure you got it

Wow that pumpkin guy is awesome.

The teaser is intriguing and another package on the way. More fun is coming!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Awesome Reaps! I'm enjoying looking at all the pictures


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Cool stuff . love the pics.


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

OMG!!!! I received my reap from Celipops and am still dancing!!! THANK-YOU so very much for such an awesome gift!! 

I will be posting photos later this afternoon but wanted to say Thank-you and let the list know that my gift was received. The teasers alone would've been enough but I will be honest and say, I am SO happy they weren't all. The best certainly was the last to arrive.

Thank-you Celipops!!!!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Here is my reap. The clock wreath from Nightmare Before Christmas!!!! I love it!!!!!!!

























I had a mishap with the wreath but it is fixed now. While trying to take photos, my helpers, aka my kitties, knocked the wreath to the ground and the clock face cracked a little bit but it is fixed now and in storage until I get the place I want to put it all squared away 

Thank-you again Celipops. Oh! I also received a wreath maintenance kit that is awesome! A Xmas sign and extra branches and other fun things to put on the wreath if I so choose too. This is by far, a very thoughtful and amazing gift!!!


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Heartbreaking that it broke, Happy that its safe now. Glad you love it as much as I had hoped. It's an ambitious project.

I uploaded a picture tutorial of how i created the prop, for anyone interested.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...ore-christmas-clock-celipops.html#post1836617


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Good that you were able to fix it, MissHallowsEve!

Very cool! Nicely photographed tutorial!
I'm partial to Craftsman and Art Nouveau styles, and I really like the dragonfly hanger. Does that show on the finished product, or is it concealed behind the wreath?


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you Ooojen! 

Concealed. I chose it because it was cool looking and only 1 hook. no need to really break up the back of the wreath. I wasn't sure how to create this and have it last. I didnt think the wreath alone should support the Halloween count down box. This is about 22 pounds. Box and wreath.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

That's a simply stunning gift Celipops. You put a ton of work into it.The talent here amazes me. Ya'll keep being talented, so I can steal your ideas!


----------

